# How can I find a share price at a particular date?



## Brendan Burgess (29 Dec 2006)

I need to find the price of specific Irish shares at 31 August 2005 and 31 August 2006. Is there anywhere I can find them online? 

I also need to find the same for one UK share. 

Brendan


----------



## baby_tooth (29 Dec 2006)

Brendan said:


> I need to find the price of specific Irish shares at 31 August 2005 and 31 August 2006. Is there anywhere I can find them online?
> 
> I also need to find the same for one UK share.
> 
> Brendan


 

bloomberg or reuters.
they will give you the ask bid and mid price of whatever market at certain times during each trading day....this would be the best source of info, the most accurate


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Dec 2006)

Or Yahoo Finance.


----------



## Mez (2 Jan 2007)

or www.ise.ie


----------



## Taximan (3 Jan 2007)

PM me and I will get them for you on BB


----------



## gerry15 (4 Jan 2007)

Brendan,
Go to Yahoo Finance ( uk.finance.yahoo.com  ), enter the company symbol in the enquiry box,click "get quote" and when the page for the company comes up click" historical prices" and then enter the date for which you want the share price and click "go" and -Bobs your uncle.
This works for both Irish and U.K. shares.


----------

